# box lid drawing



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

This is in part of the "cool box, not mine" thread. 

Tom, Bj, and others, I've done my best to try to show what I was thinking. I appologize for poor quality of the the pic, using a program not used to. But I think, hope you will get the idea. Again, only need to hold down the template to the work piece and, it can be any size. It just depends on what is called for. Size of guide, size of slot in template... not sure how more I can describe this.

Opinons please.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Real close, here's a hint see below

============
KEN

Add On Tip,,, look at the last snapshot real hard,,,it takes TWO templates to get the job done 
Once you see it you will say, OK GOT it   it's one of the best ones I have got from Tom..and it's FUN to make and you can use it on many things (pattern) once you see how it works  (box lids,cabinet doors,drawers,etc. ) and the best thing about this one is once you see how it works and the rest of Tom's designs /templates fall into place in your mind.

=============



Hamlin said:


> This is in part of the "cool box, not mine" thread.
> 
> Tom, Bj, and others, I've done my best to try to show what I was thinking. I appologize for poor quality of the the pic, using a program not used to. But I think, hope you will get the idea. Again, only need to hold down the template to the work piece and, it can be any size. It just depends on what is called for. Size of guide, size of slot in template... not sure how more I can describe this.
> 
> Opinons please.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hamlin said:


> This is in part of the "cool box, not mine" thread.
> 
> Tom, Bj, and others, I've done my best to try to show what I was thinking. I appologize for poor quality of the the pic, using a program not used to. But I think, hope you will get the idea. Again, only need to hold down the template to the work piece and, it can be any size. It just depends on what is called for. Size of guide, size of slot in template... not sure how more I can describe this.
> 
> Opinons please.



Hi Hamlin. I think your template will work but there is one place I think will be tough to not to make a mistake. Coming off that one corner outlined in red will be easy to blow by it or to fall into the slot going up etc. Tricky corner.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Hamlin said:


> This is in part of the "cool box, not mine" thread.
> 
> Tom, Bj, and others, I've done my best to try to show what I was thinking. I apologize for poor quality of the the pic, using a program not used to. But I think, hope you will get the idea. Again, only need to hold down the template to the work piece and, it can be any size. It just depends on what is called for. Size of guide, size of slot in template... not sure how more I can describe this.
> 
> Opinions please.


Ken
Great to see you having an attempt at the problem. I do see one problem at the cross-over where you may loose control of the cutter as the guide will want to go round the corner.

Keep it up and I still think it will require two templates to ensure a straight cut especially at the intersection. keep your guides small enough when using a small cutter. You may find I am correct when you make the template. You can only but try. I would be interested in the possibility of using only one template.
Ken have you had a great deal of experience with the guides and female templates?

Ken I nearly lost this posting any reason fro not including it with the others which would mean a follow-on progression to the original postings. Maybe Mark can add it where it should belong.
Tom


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Tom, last time I used templates of any kind was waaay back in high school shop class. So, this is going to be either a "relearning" experience or a "remembering" one.   

I understand and see everyone's concern about the corners... as I stated in first post w/pic. I was using a program not familar with, so, the drawing isn't exactly how the template will be. I will be heading into town to pick up some supplies. I will be making my attempt at this, this weekend. I'll post pics, etc. Right now, I'm seeing the template clearly in my head, it's just difficult for me to draw it up for anyone else to see until it's actually done, (if that makes any sense).

I will shoot Mark a pm about what, where to place the post. I agree, it can get lost.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Hamlin said:


> Tom, last time I used templates of any kind was waaay back in high school shop class. So, this is going to be either a "relearning" experience or a "remembering" one.
> 
> I understand and see everyone's concern about the corners... as I stated in first post w/pic. I was using a program not familar with, so, the drawing isn't exactly how the template will be. I will be heading into town to pick up some supplies. I will be making my attempt at this, this weekend. I'll post pics, etc. Right now, I'm seeing the template clearly in my head, it's just difficult for me to draw it up for anyone else to see until it's actually done, (if that makes any sense).
> 
> I will shoot Mark a pm about what, where to place the post. I agree, it can get lost.


 Ken
Bob has sent you a little tip with his second slide
Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more tip, see below

PLUS A LINK TO THE 1st. PART of THIS Thread/POST

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/5499-cool-box-not-mine.html


==========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Didn't get your email with the drawing you did, can you just post it here on the forum.
Thanks

======

PLUS A LINK TO THE 1st. PART of THIS Thread/POST ▼

1st. Page ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/5499-cool-box-not-mine.html
Last Page ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/5499-cool-box-not-mine-18.html

==========


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Bj, if you do ever get the pics I sent ya, disregard them, ( I emailed them twice but, they always arrive way too slow, I don't know why). After some rest and sleep, I woke up this am, reworked the template. I'm going to take pics and attempt to post them up.

Tom, everything I did with the template I did with just eye work, no measuring. There are still some errors in it but, others with higher skills than I can most likely "fine-tune" it.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Ok, having some probs uploading the pics.  Will continue to try though.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

It can be tricky sometimes,(size norm.error )

Do this upload them to 

http://tinypic.com/

They will resize them for you and give you a URL to them,just copy the link(s) and paste them in your post...



============


Hamlin said:


> Ok, having some probs uploading the pics.  Will continue to try though.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Bob, I've tried the tinypic link, it says its uploading but just sits there. 

I've even tried to email them to myself from the camera....... still waiting. I'll keep trying to get them posted.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

If you are taking them off the camera they are BIG files the norm, they would be 1.4mb or bigger per picture, that maybe the error you are running into ..

I know this can be a pain but download IrfanView it will let you resize the file down to 47kb in the jpg format, then they will go quick when you upload them..

get IrfanView from http://irfanview.com/ it's free and will do the trick I'm sure



Bj 



Hamlin said:


> Bob, I've tried the tinypic link, it says its uploading but just sits there.
> 
> I've even tried to email them to myself from the camera....... still waiting. I'll keep trying to get them posted.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

The pics are on their way again to ya Bj. Hopefully this time you should get them. (sent you a pm explaining why you didnt' get them the first time).

When I made the new template, I didn't use any measurements, just did it by "eye". Perhaps it isn't what everyone else was thinking of but, it's what I saw. Again, perhaps I wasn't on the same page as everyone else.

Will do my best to explain how I did it if needed too. But, I'm sure many can figure it out but, ask. That's what the forum is for!!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

Got them

They Look good, nice job 
I see your template but how did you make it ? on the router table with sticks and how did you hold it place to put it in the blank stock. 

Ken

You are so close to the solution it's not funny... but it will take two templates to get it right on the button...you may say why can't I do it will just one..

it's just the way the guides runs along inside of the tempate(s) that do the trick...to get the sq.look to the pattern...and the sharp corner look.. 
Bit are round pie are sq. 


===========


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

This is what a came out with...



========


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"Will do my best to explain how I did it if needed too. But, I'm sure many can figure it out but, ask. That's what the forum is for!!"

YES PLEASE Ken.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Ok, first, I used a 1/2 spiral bit to cut the slots. Used a fence on the router table, it was the easiest way for me to cut a straight line. I don't remember the exact size of guide/bushing I used, next size smaller than the 1/2". I stayed on the outside edge of slot. The long slot, at first I thought was a major mistake but in the end it turned out ok, atleast for me. I used that as my starting point. I will have to look up the bit for the carving.
To do the inside corner squares, I figured you only need 2 sides, opposites of each other. I flipped left to right, bottom to top, to hold and fasten to the work piece, I simply used small screws. Wood filler would cover these. The blank was a scrap 3/4" X 8", clamped the work piece down to the table. Again, I used no measurements for the above template. Simply went by eye. I think, all the time I spent with the second template (pictured), I made, I spent may be an 1hr to 1 1/2hrs to make and make the "carving". Template was out of 1/4" ply, it too was a piece of scrap. 

Now, please don't get me wrong, I'm not disagreeing with Bj and Tom about needing 2 templates. Just saying this (above template), is what I was seeing in my head to the solution. This is why I asked in the other post, "why not use just one?". 

Bj, Tom, Harry, I agree that 2 would be better, for mine, there is a lot of "flipping" this way and that way and, you would have to have some kind of markings to be "dead-on" to ensure things come out right. If you look close enough you will see a slight "blemish" in one of the slots. I hope I've explained it well enough, if not, I'll try again. 

Many thanks go to Bj for helping me with the pic. prob. I was getting very frustrated with it.

So now I ask, was/am I on the right page? I've been told I look at things totally different than other ppl seem to.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

I was on line when you made your post but I also saw Tom was on line at the same time and I was holding back because I thought he would jump on your post,,,

Any way your'er welcome for my small part 

"So now I ask, was/am I on the right page?" = YES

You just went a bit to far,,,, with one of your tracks.

The guide that you used looks like a 7/16" OD one..that will work but it's real hard to use the fence on a router table to make a template....but it works well with a trim bit and some sticks ( Bob R. way to make a template(s) )


Tom's way the template must be fliped over but only once for each template,it's real quick to make this design in the blank once you have the right template made...if I recall it only took about 1 min. or so to do both templates...it's that quick and it will come right out on the button every time.

I like this one because once you see out it works you can use just a bit of math and you can blow it out to any size like for cabinet doors,drawers,etc.
but that's true for most of Tom's templates...

I know I said this b/4 but once I get the OK from Tom I will post the templates I used and you will say the same as I did WOW that's easy..
Once you know how it will stick with you for a long time...and you can amaze your woodworking buddys with it... 


======





Hamlin said:


> Ok, first, I used a 1/2 spiral bit to cut the slots. Used a fence on the router table, it was the easiest way for me to cut a straight line. I don't remember the exact size of guide/bushing I used, next size smaller than the 1/2". I stayed on the outside edge of slot. The long slot, at first I thought was a major mistake but in the end it turned out ok, atleast for me. I used that as my starting point. I will have to look up the bit for the carving.
> To do the inside corner squares, I figured you only need 2 sides, opposites of each other. I flipped left to right, bottom to top, to hold and fasten to the work piece, I simply used small screws. Wood filler would cover these. The blank was a scrap 3/4" X 8", clamped the work piece down to the table. Again, I used no measurements for the above template. Simply went by eye. I think, all the time I spent with the second template (pictured), I made, I spent may be an 1hr to 1 1/2hrs to make and make the "carving". Template was out of 1/4" ply, it too was a piece of scrap.
> 
> Now, please don't get me wrong, I'm not disagreeing with Bj and Tom about needing 2 templates. Just saying this (above template), is what I was seeing in my head to the solution. This is why I asked in the other post, "why not use just one?".
> ...


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

LOL, you saw my mistake.  I should've added that I used a fixed base instead of the plunge, another mistake.

I did try though. I guess that's all anyone can really do. I'm very interested in what Tom and Harry have to say.

I'm off to bed now, work comes early these days.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ken, I really do admire you're efforts and results, whilst not as accurate as Tom's methods, you have done exactly what Tom has been looking for, guys who show a real interest and give it a go. When someone like you Ken. goes to a lot of trouble to try something new, it makes the efforts of Tom and myself to a lesser extent all worth while. I'm sure the time must be close for Tom to reveal HIS method and I know that Bj. is bursting to show his!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Yep I am but Tom ask me not to show the solution right now..

I think he wants others to give it a go.. 

I also want the same thing but I don't think anymore are willing to give it a try and I'm not to sure why but many do have full time jobs and are not like you and I and Tom that have the time to try new things..

It can be time consuming like many new things we try but the pay off is worth it I think .. 

I also think many are like me, I want to see what I'm going after b/4 I spend the time to learn a new way of using the router..

It's like buying a plan to make a new project I want to see what I will end up with then I can make a decision to do it or not...I may not want to spend all the time to make that project ....but the plans gives me a hint..


But this is just my 2 cents 

======




harrysin said:


> Ken, I really do admire you're efforts and results, whilst not as accurate as Tom's methods, you have done exactly what Tom has been looking for, guys who show a real interest and give it a go. When someone like you Ken. goes to a lot of trouble to try something new, it makes the efforts of Tom and myself to a lesser extent all worth while. I'm sure the time must be close for Tom to reveal HIS method and I know that Bj. is bursting to show his!


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

bobj3 said:


> I also want the same thing but I don't think anymore are willing to give it a try and I'm not to sure why but many do have full time jobs and are not like you and I and Tom that have the time to try new things..


Bj, Tom, Harry,

Both time and resources have been pretty tight lately. I am building a new router table to better suit the needs of my large Hitachi router. I doubt it will be done before the solution to this project is revealed. But I'm making it rather large as I fully intend to add a ski resort on the top. I have been studying the older posts on the skis, cam locks, and Toms pdf's. I will catch up as Quick as I can.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Rusty

That sounds great, I know when you get some time you will make the ski setup for your router and you will be glad you did...if you need any help please just ask and I will try my best to help you get it done..

Tom may not be on the forum anymore but Harry should be around and I sure he will help also I'm sure... 

**************
==============
Here's A LINK TO THE 1st. PART of THIS Thread/POST
ton's of info about the ski jig...one of the Forum Moderator closed the thread but you can still view it you just can't add to it...or edit it...

The link below is one of the BEST post on the forum started by Corey one of the Forum Moderators... 

http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/5499-cool-box-not-mine.html

==============




RustyW said:


> Bj, Tom, Harry,
> 
> Both time and resources have been pretty tight lately. I am building a new router table to better suit the needs of my large Hitachi router. I doubt it will be done before the solution to this project is revealed. But I'm making it rather large as I fully intend to add a ski resort on the top. I have been studying the older posts on the skis, cam locks, and Toms pdf's. I will catch up as Quick as I can.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Like you Bj., I am always happy to give any information that I'm capable of, I don't have secrets!
What makes you think that Tom is no longer on the forum, I see he looks in every day, perhaps he hasn't been able to find a solution to his problem.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I will PM 

==========


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Thank you Harry. I have to admit that, I had a lot of fun doing the template. Only frustration I had with the entire project... was trying to get the pics posted. Again, I have to thank Bj for that. 
You're right, it isn't 100% accurate, that is why I was trying to state that others with a higher skill level than myself could "fine-tune" it. But, I was also looking at a 1 template pattern too. As I said before, I admit, 2 templates would be better.
I look forward to seeing the "solution". I've got a fairly good idea I think, from the many pics Bj has posted.

Rusty, no worries about the time restraints. I've been there and still.... there.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Answer to the design Problem*

Sorry I have not been posting on the forum lately as I have been very busy sorting out my computer and purchasing some new software to see if there is an easier way to make my own DVDs. Maybe someone on the forum can assist in that department.

I had looked in to see if there were any more postings to the question as Bob pointed out not everyone has the same time as we do so I thought it only fair to leave it for a while, and I was also giving Ken a chance to see if one template was the answer. He came very close to solving the problem. I did say to him it reminded me of my first attempt at a similar problem, as I was using the same techniques Ken was using. I, like Ken was not happy with the results produced so I persisted and came up with the better answer.

I suppose it is time to post the solution to the pattern I posted earlier I was hoping for a few more replies saying they had given it a try. As Bob said it becomes interesting when he tries to solve the problem and Ken made a startling effort to show that it could be done with one template, but he was still not 100% happy with the results. 

As you will see from the drawings I have submitted that two templates were required. This is still MY opinion and as I said before I am willing to learn new techniques if someone can come up with a "One template Method".

Once you have mastered the use of the guides you can go on to desgning your own patterns.
Tom


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks Tom, this is cool. I think the 2 templates will be needed to keep from having an unsteady operation here. With the two templates you have 2 swift movements that end up completing the little squares with a positive stop, no backing up and over previous routes or anything. I have saved this for my file. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Well I have been sitting on pins and needles waiting to post the templates I came up with Tom's help...

Now that Tom as posted the true way to get the job done and maybe some others will give it a shot...

I sure would like to see if others can come up with a better way.......


Plus the 1st part of this post
http://www.routerforums.com/guide-bushings-templates/5499-cool-box-not-mine.html

see below


============


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent BJ, it looks great and would make a neat box lid! Thanks for taking the time to do this and take photos as always.

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Corey

They do make neat lids plus they can be put in door panels and fronts on drawers etc.,once you make one or two you will see how easy they are to put in and add a great deal to the project, Harry likes to take them to the next step with inlays, that's neat trick. 

===========
some of the ones I have done ▼
http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/guide-bushings-templates/7785-cool-box-not-mine-7359.jpg



=================


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Box Lid Drawing*

Hi all
Enclosed pics of the earlier design I posted showing how they could be used in cabinet work. I also have a couple of small tables I have incorporated the same design. These were completed over twenty years ago. I am sure the new design would also fit in on the cabinets as Bob has suggested.
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Box lid design*

I should have added, on the two central doors I had my first attempt at carving (20 years ago) with the router and I still have the original templates stored in the shed.
Tom


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, where do I start? First off I think that Bj. should be congratulated on his very fine effort which was so close to Tom's solution, and so should Ken. who proved that a reasonable facsimile COULD be made with one template, BUT, lets face it, Tom's solution was so neat and simple that we now stand a chance of solving future problems set by the master because we now have an insight into how his mind works. Thanks for the exercise Tom and perhaps we will see more of you're posts now that you seem to be more relaxed.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Tom

Nice cabinets,, I sure would like to see the template for the snapshot below.

CDNA = ???
http://www.health.gov.au/internet/wcms/publishing.nsf/Content/cda-cdna-index.htm

============


templatetom said:


> I should have added, on the two central doors I had my first attempt at carving (20 years ago) with the router and I still have the original templates stored in the shed.
> Tom


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

This IMHO has really been a very fun and exciting project. As I told Tom, this was a big learning experience for myself. 

Tom, those are sweet looking cabinets. I too am interested in the templates for the center pieces. Awesome job!!


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Carving with the router*

As requested I have posted the templates I used some 20 years ago. It was a Logo used by one of the Private schools in our district and I was commissioned to make the cabinets for the entrance to the hall.
Again it was a challenge I accepted to see if I could produce the design. It was of a flying dove with the little cross in the centre. 
One template was required to rout the external edge of the bird then with the insertion of the second part of the template I was able to produce the simple cross. All with the plunge router with the aid of template guides.

Like Bob I derive great satisfaction at overcoming the challenge set for me.

Talking about challenges You are aware I have been producing dining-room chairs these were first produced some 12 years ago and lucky enough I had retained the templates and Jigs I used...... well nearly all of them .. I had a few to make for routing the tenons that must have been mislaid in the two changes of workshops over the years. Well, this time I want to make 'Carvers' or 'Captains Chairs'........... Chairs with arm rests. We started to assemble the basic chair today and had to stop to rethink how I was going to attach the arm rests and I produced a simple sketch in one of the many writing pads I have..... with original designs.......Many ideas.....trial and errors.....final designs etc. I always leave the drawings as they come to mind and in many occasions I revert back to one of the original suggestions. Well I have a few weeks to improve on the design I have posted here as I will be away in Melbourne some thousand of Kilometres away attending the Melbourne Wood show. Just as a spectator for once and not demonstrating....getting too old for that now... so in that time I hope I will come up with the answer ..maybe someone at the show will be able to advise me as to the best method of completing the project....maybe when I return someone on the forum may have made a posting that will help. 

So if you do not see any activity from me you will know the reason why. When I am away I will not be able to make any postings, I might be able to look in and see what is going on. 

Just as a matter of interest I intend to use the router to solve the problem....not 100% sure how.... as the chairs have been constructed with the router from start to finish....some food for thought. Anything is possible if we put our mind to it.
Tom


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I could suggest that you screw the arms on using a Kreg pocket hole jig but have a sneaking feeling that you wouldn't be impressed, so what about loose tenons all round which if necessary could be strengthened with brown duct tape (only kidding Tom)


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Tom for the templates of the Dove 
I have seen that somewhere ...someones logo maybe...but without the gross..or maybe I'm thinking Bat Man 

By the way dovetails, looks like the way to go...for the chair..

Will give them a shot sometime next week 



==========


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Tom, many thanks. I'm like Bj, I will have to give it a try myself. But, on time restraints at the moment, many hrs at work.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Thanks Tom for the templates of the Dove
> I have seen that somewhere ...someones logo maybe...but without the gross..or maybe I'm thinking Bat Man
> 
> By the way dovetails, looks like the way to go...for the chair..
> ...


Bob 
I agree and maybe during my fortnight off I can concentrate on completing the drawings. I do not want to use any hardware of any kind. I see it will be a big job calculating and making the Jigs and templates.
Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

I have a question for you ,, can you come up with a template to do this ▼

Celtic Knot

Thanks

=============


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> I have a question for you ,, can you come up with a template to do this ▼
> 
> ...


Bob in one simple word

Pass

Tom

Ps. See you in a fortnight


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> I have a question for you ,, can you come up with a template to do this ▼
> 
> ...


Looks like a job for the Carvewrite Bob! 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Yep I guess, but I know not to many have the machine and I took a shot in the dark that Tom could come up with a template that others could use 
he is sharp and I knew it would be long shot...but he said he would pass. 

I have many just like this one and most need to be done on the machine. 




challagan said:


> Looks like a job for the Carvewrite Bob!
> 
> Corey


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi all

well I have now returned from a visit to the Melbourne wood show and to be honest it did not come up to my expectations. I honestly beleive that there should be more practical demonstrations on how the tools are used not simply to sell the item. There are many clubs in Victoria where thry could have put on a series of demonstrations to construct a project from start to finish, each participant doing a section of the project.

Any new woodworker going to the show would have thought that the router has to be inserted in the router table as I was unable to see one used hand-held except to produce dovetails. We all know that the router is capable of achieving a greater number of routing processes.

Over the years I have tried my best to try and introduce an alternative method and as I have said in the past a Safer method of using the router. 

I was hoping when I had returned to see a number of projects completed with the router in the plunge mode with the aid of the guides.

See you on site
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

*Dining Room Chairs*

Referring to my previous post re the chairs.
Well I have given myself a challenge. I said I wanted to insert the sections with the use of the dovetail joint....It is causing a few problems but I am determined to see it through so I will keep you posted on the results.
I must confess I have to admit it was a bit ambitious of me even suggesting getting some help. I have solved the first and second stage and I only have one more section to complete then I can think of the chair assembly. All the parts are ready but I need to solve the problem of inserting the arms before they all go together.
Tom


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Tom,
Glad to hear the trip went ok for you. Like you said once to me, threads/posts can easily get lost in here. So, I didn't know when you got back. 

I'm currently watching the RWS dvd's to brush up before doing some more router work. Currently have 2 major projects to do during the winter time, (as time allows). In spare time, hoping to do some boxes with some inlays... I hope. 

I'm glad you're back Tom.


----------

